# Kastlebury update.....??



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I love Yankee_3b's track. What is the latest update on it? Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed... beyond cool.

I'd like to see a lap or two from the on car camera!


----------



## Baggy (Nov 1, 2009)

Is there a link to His track? I would like to check it out.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238347 Here ya go!!


----------



## Baggy (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

mr_aurora said:


> I love Yankee_3b's track. What is the latest update on it? Bob


Bob, I have a tentative buyer for the track, however, he has still has not come through with the deposit to hold it. If you are interested let me know. Here are some photos of the modifications I made. I removed the "choppy" part of the track around the quarry and added a 12" radius carousel that is slightly banked. It has really improved the flow and speed of the track. I also rounded the back, left corner at a 30" radius to accommodate a backdrop and added an additional power tap at the mid way point.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This just stays in your brain photo storage forever...Nice!*

Always love to see this track of yours Yankee. Heck it is fun to run on too!! :woohoo:

I have since picked up some rock molds after seeing your track and look forward to casting them up soon. Your track has been a HUGE inspiration for me to get off my KeySter and start back on my layout.

Your next track layout will be just as Cool for sure and hope you will let us follow along with pictures here on Hobby Talk when that happens.  (my eyes will probably get so excited they will pop out of their sockets)

Bob...am building ho slot fun memories for our kids...zilla


----------

